# Degree Attestation Confusion



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been offered a job in Dubai starting at the end of April. I am still in the UK at the moment.

I have searched the forum lots and the web but I still can't be clear on attesting my Masters degree, some confusing information out there.

Here's what my employers exact wording is:


> "Original certificate of the highest relevant qualification duly attested by relevant government departments (Education and External Affairs) and the UAE Embassy in the country of origin."


My understanding is that I need to get it signed by a solicitor, then off to Milton Keynes to the Foreign Office and then to the Dubai embassy. And then presumably to my employer. Is this correct?

I don't really want my original degree drawing all over, do they need the original or are colour copies OK? I guess I could always get a replacement from the Uni if they do.

Thanks in advance

Neil


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

This is what I did in Canada. 

1. I made a colour copy of my Uni Diploma. 
2. Brought the copy and original Diploma to a Notary Public to get attested. The Notary needed to see the original to attest the colour copy.
3. Mailed the notary attested copy to Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade in Canada. This is a free service - i.e. no charge
4. After getting #3 back, mailed it to UAE Embassy in Ottawa along with the processing fee. UAE Ottawa requires transcript mailed to them in sealed envelope by the Uni registrar for it to be legalized.

Alternatively you can hire a company to do it for you. You can google them. Heard it would be about C$150 or so.

By the way, still in Canada. Planning to go after Ramadan this year.


----------



## dzd (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Neil,

I am currently going through the same process as you. 

I got a colour copy notarised by a local solicitor and sent off the copy along with completed legalisation application form to the FCO last week. One word of warning is to be aware that while the solicitor is able to notarise the copy etc. they may not yet be on the FCO's signature database as they put it and they have to get in touch with them for confirmation that it is truly their signature. They emailed me on Friday morning to say this was the case and warned it could take up to 20 working days dependant on how quickly the solicitors respond.

My friend has recently had the same thing happen to him and simply kept in close contact with his solicitor to expedite their response. I am going to do the same and advise you to do so if required.

Once I have received the legalised copy back from the FCO I will be posting this to the UAE Embassy. Their website is currently down and has been for a while (typical when you need it) but I emailed them and have confirmation that I can post it and that it costs £20 for the attestation. 

If you need anymore information do ask and I will help if I can.


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

Excellent, thanks for the advice guys.

I have found a notary public who is quite close, so emailed to check he is on the FCO database (you would hope so??) so that he can certify for me.

I will then send off to FCO and get in touch with UAE embassy for sending off ASAP.

Now to find somewhere I can sit and print lots of passport photos! They want 10...what do they do with them all?!?


----------



## dzd (Feb 4, 2014)

No worries glad to help. 

I would advise against using a notary public and go for a solicitor instead. My solicitor charged £5 for notarising mine. From a search on Google beforehand a notary public could charge anything up to £70?!? 

If its any help my friend said he got his solicitor to turn round the signature very quickly and it only added about a day to his process.

Passport photos I got from Max Spielmann. They only do 8 at a time though at £7 a set, so I ended up with 16 (not so great) passport photos. From what I have heard though in Dubai you need a photo for a lot of things so this shouldn't really be an issue!


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

compynei said:


> Excellent, thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> I have found a notary public who is quite close, so emailed to check he is on the FCO database (you would hope so??) so that he can certify for me.
> 
> ...



I've been through this....they won't actually tell you who's on the list so I would just get it signed by a solicior and sent off asap.....mine wasn't on the list but it still didn't take too long...maybe around a week to 10 days?


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

dzd said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> I am currently going through the same process as you.
> 
> ...


Hi dzd,

Do you have an email address for the UAE Embassy?
Can't find one anywhere!

Thanks!


----------



## dzd (Feb 4, 2014)

I certainly do:

legalisationuk @ mofa.gov.ae is the one I used the other day.

I have also attached the document they sent me outlining the postal address, methods for payment etc.

Hope it helps... I'm still waiting on getting my legalised certificate copy back!


----------



## dzd (Feb 4, 2014)

Also while I'm here, does anyone know if you can pay the extra £10 for a 1 day turnaround on the attestation process if you are posting the certificate? Or is this only applicable when you are actually going to the embassy in person?


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

dzd said:


> I certainly do:
> 
> legalisationuk @ mofa.gov.ae is the one I used the other day.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thank you!!
Found a solicitor local to me who copied, stamped and signed by MSc for £2. (Joe Egan Solicitors in Bolton). He said he had done a few before so must be on their database. Was really easy.

Posted off to the FCO on Wednesday and got it back today (Saturday) - can't complain about that I guess.

Now to the UAE Embassy.

Hope yours arrives soon!

Cheers

Neil


----------



## dzd (Feb 4, 2014)

Typical, still not received mine back and I sent it over a week ago! Probably should have asked a few more solicitors who were already on their mysterious database that they're not willing to share. Quite a frustrating experience to ask about where it is and be told they can't check that!

Anyway, glad to hear your experience has been smoother than mine so far. Let us know how you get on with the Embassy. If you're going in person could you ask about paying the extra 10 pounds for a day turnaround if you post it?


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

dzd said:


> Typical, still not received mine back and I sent it over a week ago! Probably should have asked a few more solicitors who were already on their mysterious database that they're not willing to share. Quite a frustrating experience to ask about where it is and be told they can't check that!
> 
> Anyway, glad to hear your experience has been smoother than mine so far. Let us know how you get on with the Embassy. If you're going in person could you ask about paying the extra 10 pounds for a day turnaround if you post it?


I posted it - so not sure - sorry!

I sent it late Tuesday recorded, they got it Wednesday and we received it back Saturday morning.

I've now sent it to Dubai via Airmail, hopefully my employer receives it soon - I don't hear great things about posting to Dubai!


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

I picked the first solicitor in the phone book in Southampton, he copied my MA and both sides of my transcript, signed as a true copy for £5. I prepaid £66 for two documents online with postage and sent special delivery to FCO on 21 Feb. I requested the FCO forward the certified documents to UAE Embassy and included £40 cash for the embassy with a self addressed stamped envelope. I had done this before so wasn't worried. I had the UAE stamped documents sent to my Drop Box in London who couriered them to me. They both arrived exactly as expected yesterday to me in Dubai. The whole process took 9 days in total and £130 from start to finish. As long as you know what to do it isn't a bad service. My issue was I had to go to UK to get the thing started as I couldn't get the copies signed as true over here.


----------



## dzd (Feb 4, 2014)

For anyone who needs to know moving forward you can indeed pay the extra £10 for one day processing when you post the certificate to the embassy. I just put in the covering letter that I included the extra £10 in the postal order as agreed over the phone. I posted it last Tuesday and received it back on the Friday from the embassy via the stamped addressed envelope I included.

I'm now all set for my flight moving out there this Thursday!


----------

